# Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?



## Freelander (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,Ich bin auf ein Rudköbingboot gestoßen und überlege mir eins zuzulegen für die Ostsee.Hat jemand von Euch schon damit Erfahrungen sammeln können?Fahrverhalten,Sicherheit,Geschwindigkeit bei welcher Motorisierung usw.Wäre über ein paar Tips dafür dankbar.Eventuell würde mich auch Terhi Nordic 6020 reizen.


----------



## s_rathje (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?*

Welches der Modelle schwebt dir denn vor?
Mein Vater und ich haben das 38er Modell und benutzen es als Ruderboot.
Der Vorbesitzer jedoch hat es angeblich auf der Ostsee gefahren mit 5 PS, mehr ist nach Herstellerangaben auch nicht zulässig, soweit ich weiß.

Zum 38er, ist ein absolut soliedes Boot, dank Doppelwand und Styripor im Boden auch unsinkbar!
Es fahrt sich etwas schwerfälliger als ein Einwandiges (was bei Motor natürlich keine Rolle spielt), aber ansonsten gibt es meiner Meinung keine Nachteile an dem Kahn.

Glaube kaum das es stabiler gebaute Boote als die Köpings gibt


----------



## Freelander (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?*

Hallo,Das Rudköbing BF48 würde mich interessieren,hat ungefähr die Größe vom Terhi Nordich 6020,nur halt ne andere Rumpfform,ist halt ein Verdränger und mich würde interessieren wie sich ein Verdränger in der Ostsee anstellt,habe bisher einen Gleiter gehabt,der war recht flott unterwegs.Ich möchte jetzt aber etwas größeres haben.da gefällt mir das Rudköbing erstmal augenscheinlich ganz gut.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?*

die Boote sollen Klasse sein - sehr kippstabil und aufgrund des Kiels sehr gute Fahreigenschaften .........
als Verdränger natürlich nix zum "rasen" auf der Ostsee


----------



## Freelander (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?*

Ja,genau das meine ich ,suche nur noch einen Händler in DK.#h


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?*

Super Boot, stabil, sicher, wird von Berufsfischern gern genommen...aber wie gesagt kein Raser.


----------



## Freelander (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?*

Werde mal schauen wo ich sowas einigermaßen zum vernbünftigen Preis bekomme.Der Tip mit DK ist schon mal nicht schlecht.
Neu habe ich das jetzt für 4959.-Euronen gesehen.
In DK müßte man das ja eigentlich günstiger bekommen.
Gebraucht habe ich das auch schon gefunden,sogar bei mir im Nachbardorf mit 10PS AB und Trailer, aber wohl schon ein bisschen älter alles zusammen.Trailer hätte ich selbst auch noch einen,mal sehen vlt.geht da ja noch was am Preis müßte sich naklar schon lohnen zum Vergleich des Neubootes in DK,werde mich da vlt .mal melden.


----------



## Freelander (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?*

Was meint Ihr könnte man da auch eien gößeren Motor als die zugelassenen 15PS dranhängen,oder macht sich das dann negativ in den Fahreigenschaften bemerkbar,wegen dem größeren Gewicht am Heck?Ich spekuliere mit einem 25 oder 30 PS Motor.Müßte man dann vlt.auch den Spiegel verstärcken?


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?*

Das kannst du vergessen. Es ist ein Verdränger. Mit PS kannst du da garnichts erreichen, zumindest nicht viel. Das Boot hat seine Geschwindigkeit, darüber hinaus wirds nur teuer aber nicht schneller.
Diese Jolle ist ein konsequentes Boot - am besten du kaufst es dann auch genauso konsequent mit dem Dieselinnenborder.


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?*

vielleicht sollst du doch zu dem Nordic greifen ..... |kopfkrat
das Rudköbing ist nen tolles Boot, aber wie schon gesagt ist das ein sicheres aber langsames Boot ....
du wirst dafür, selbst gebraucht, nicht wenig Geld für ausgeben müssen - kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das es dich dann nachher gewaltig stört mit 8-10kn über die Ostsee - mir wäre das definitiv zu langsam .
das Nordic ist sicher auch ein gutes Boot, hat von der Stabilität im Vergleich zum Rudböbing sicher Nachteile - aber vielleicht findet man ein gebrauchtes Komplettset mit 20-30 PS zu nem guten Preis


----------



## Freelander (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?*

Meint Ihr echt 8-10 kn mit einem 15PS Motor?
Da wird im Net gerade eins mit einem 10 Ps Motor angeboten.
Das wäre dann ja wohl noch langsamer.
Ich bin sonnst immer mit meinem alten Boot mit 30km/h laut GPS und nem 15er über die Ostsee geschippert.
Das wäre dann ja ein Abstieg was die Geschwindigkeit angeht.


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?*

Das Rudköbing ist ein Verdränger und da wirst du über die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit nicht hinaus kommen, egal wieviel PS du hinten dran bammelst.*


http://www.skipperonline.de/Einzelansicht.53+M5789a29b341.0.html
*


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?*

Genau. Abstieg was die Geschwindigkeit angeht. Bei Sicherheit, Zuverlässigkeit und Wirtschaftlichkeit wirst du sicher ein Plus verbuchen. Ist es denn so wichtig 10 Minuren früher am Angelplatz zu sein?
Wenn du nicht ständig 15 Meilen Anmarsch hast, wird ein solches Boot dir Freude machen. Nur im Rückwärtsgang wirst du dazulernen müssen.


----------



## Freelander (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?*

Kann ich noch nicht sagen ob es mich stören würde habe ja noch nie einen Verdränger gesteuert.
So einen riesen Anfahrtsweg habe ich eigentlich nicht vlt.max 5sm.
Vlt. kann ich ja das Boot mal Probefahren,mal sehen ob es mich überzeugt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?*

Naja,
bei max 5 SM ist das doch mehr ein "Dicke Hose Problem". Wobei, ehrlich gesagt, doch 15 Knoten keine wirkliche Lösung dafür sind.


----------



## Freelander (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rudköbing Booten?*

Könnte man fast so sagen.....Ich fahre aber schon gerne etwas flotter übers Wasser als 8Kn.Na mal sehen was ich da mache,anschauen werde ich es mir auf jeden Fall mal demnächst.


----------

